# Pure Solutions Pure IGF Ultimate



## NHess21 (Apr 8, 2010)

Today i had went to a Max Muscle Nutrition store and was talking to the store owner and basically came down to he told me that if i take Pure Solutions Pure IGF Ultimate and stack it with 2TX that i would see great results from a "safe" and legal supplement being as i am only 19 i should not being using PH's. Any one take this? Or heard of it? and the results?


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2010)

Owner sounds like a typical dick.

Here is 2X sales pitch
http://maxmusclenebraska.com/Productpdf/2TX_ PDS.pdf
It's typical that the owner would try to sell you a worthless supplement that's suppose to be for older guys, not 19 year olds.

IGF is an equally worthless product.


----------



## NHess21 (Apr 8, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Owner sounds like a typical dick.
> 
> Here is 2X sales pitch
> 
> ...



That is possibly what i was thinking. I did read that, he actually gave it to me in the store. I mean he seems like a pretty good guy but then again he is trying to sell products otherwise he isn't going to make money.


----------



## nni (Apr 9, 2010)

its not a ph, and its not an awful product. TA has absolutely no data in humans, so its a hope and a dream compound.

to date anything claiming to impact igf has gone about it the wrong way, and is bunk.


----------



## NHess21 (Apr 10, 2010)

nni said:


> its not a ph, and its not an awful product. TA has absolutely no data in humans, so its a hope and a dream compound.
> 
> to date anything claiming to impact igf has gone about it the wrong way, and is bunk.


So you are saying that igf is bunk?


----------



## nni (Apr 11, 2010)

NHess21 said:


> So you are saying that igf is bunk?



i am saying that igf supplements typically and mostly are.


----------

